# South Dakota Hay Market



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Weekly East River South Dakota Hay Market
All prices per ton, unless noted, FOB field or stack.

Compared to last week Alfalfa and grass hay steady to
weak, again with only limited sales confirmed. Grinding
quality sold lower than last week. Due to earlier rains there
is an abundance of grinding hay. Straw and Alfalfa pellets
steady.

Alfalfa:
Large Squares:
Supreme RFV > 185+ 2 loads 200.00
Untested, third crop 1 load 200.00 (no rain)
Premium RFV > 170-185, 170.00-180.00, loads 190.00
Good RFV > 150, 135.00-150.00, loads 160.00-
170.00
Fair RFV > 130, 145.00-150.00
Grinding Quality limited 75.00

Large Rounds:
Premium xx
Good 90.00-115.00,
Grinding Quality limited 75.00

Mixed Alfalfa/grass:
Large Squares:
Good xx
Grass:
Large Squares:
Premium xx
Good 100.00, few loads
Fair 75.00
Large Rounds:
Good xx

Straw:
Large Squares: Wheat 60.00-65.00, few loads
Large Rounds: 50.00-60.00

Pellets:
Sun-cured Alfalfa: 17 pct 180.00
15 pct 175.00

Source: USDA-South Dakota Ag Market News, Sioux Falls, SD
605-338-4061 24 hr markets 605-336-7765
www.ams.usda.gov/mnreports/SF_LS311


----------

